# كتاب التفاصيل المعمارية على صيغة dwg



## dr-karim (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هدا رابط للكتاب الدي يحوي العديد من التفاصيل على صيغة dwg 
هدية لكم من صديقي المهندس عبد السلام

www.ziddu.com/download/7844465/downdetail.rar.html


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اخي الكريم الرجاء اعاده رفع الملف لان الملف فارغ ولا يوجد به شيء*


----------



## usamaelmorsy (25 ديسمبر 2009)

حرام


----------



## Alinajeeb (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور خوي بس تاكد الله يخليك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (10 يناير 2011)

للأسف التحميل في كل الموضوعات غير ممكن 
عموما شكرا على المعلومات اللي لم نراها
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أنس تومة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## simoabdou (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------

